# Goodwood FOS 2010



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

This years festival was themed Viva Veloce - A couple from today, rest on my flickr just click the link at the bottom:



































































































































































LINK


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic! 

Your very talented!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

scottgm said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Your very talented!


Cheers mate but its just a case of pointing it in the general direction and hitting the silver button on the top really!:thumb:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cracking set of pics there. You do seem to have a knack of taking a good photo and using DOF to highlight the parts you want.
And you got to see a Vulcan in the air again...


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

cracking set there mate.... nice to see you got the twins...:thumb::thumb:


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful use of DoF...maybe you should start experimenting with a lensbaby too?...nice one. Looks like you had a good day.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome composition Dubnut.

DOF is lovely but the composition is spot on.

The Flickr is worth a look peeps.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Just "flicked" through Flickr - excellent pictures. Hoping to take my boys when they are a bit older.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Pics on Flikr are awesome!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`ve seen umpteen pics of this years Goodwood, these are some of, if not the best out there. Crackin`


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Fine shots  What's your setup?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ebbe J said:


> Fine shots  What's your setup?


Cheers mate, nothing flash just a D700 with a 70-200 f2.8 is and a a 17-35 f2.8. I had a shot of one of Bryan's prime lenses at one point and I lent him the 70-200 for the second F1 and contemporary runs, I shot some on his 12-24 sigma too. It was a lens swap shop between us yesterday, we are both Fx users so it made it easier!!!
:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers mate, nothing flash just a D700 with a 70-200 f2.8 is and a a 17-35 f2.8. I had a shot of one of Bryan's prime lenses at one point and I lent him the 70-200 for the second F1 and contemporary runs, I shot some on his 12-24 sigma too. It was a lens swap shop between us yesterday, we are both Fx users so it made it easier!!!
> :thumb:


- Thinking a lot about going Nikon at the moment. D700 or D3s. But, I like primes, and had almost made up my mind before all the "AF-inconsistency drama" of the new 24 1.4 started. I really don't want to pay for something that doesn't work properly.

I sold my EOS 40D, lenses, flashes and the rest of my Canon gear last year, and have been shooting Leica M6(film) with 35 2.0 and 90 2.0 since then.

It's a difficult choice. Canon can't make a proper FF camera(the old 1Ds III aside, but so much happened since then). They have a lot of great lenses though - both updated versions and older. Nikon would do fine for quite a few pros, because of the 14-24, 24-70 and 70-200 II. Recently spoke with a pro who's been shooting Canon Dig. until last year, when he switched to D3s and the whole 2.8 line-up. And he's very happy now.

But, what about those primes..

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ebbe J said:


> - Thinking a lot about going Nikon at the moment. D700 or D3s. But, I like primes, and had almost made up my mind before all the "AF-inconsistency drama" of the new 24 1.4 started. I really don't want to pay for something that doesn't work properly.
> 
> I sold my EOS 40D, lenses, flashes and the rest of my Canon gear last year, and have been shooting Leica M6(film) with 35 2.0 and 90 2.0 since then.
> 
> ...


Ever considered going Blad? H4D perhaps?

The D3x and D3s are superb, nikon make some reasonable primes too but the beauty is the FX bodies deal with manual lenses beautifully. Set them up as a "non-cpu" lens in the menu and they are lovely.

Saying that was taking with a Senior Canon guy a few weeks ago and he was telling us that the software glitch that caused all the AF woes is no more. Mind you a lot of pro's have gone to Nikon too.

Try a D3x you'll love it!!


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Quality pictures there mate. Nice work.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

RICHIE40 said:


> Quality pictures there mate. Nice work.


Thanks Richie, glad you like them!!:thumb:


----------



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

What is DoF?
Nice pictures there


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

PB S5 said:


> What is DoF?
> Nice pictures there


depth of field..............


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG these shots are amazing! Put my 2000 odd to shame! But Im still learning :lol:

What sort of things did you do in post processing to mkae them look so sharp and contrasty? Please dont tell me its from camera as is!!! :lol:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice pics mate, very nice infact, I went on the sunday and had my d700 with me too :thumb:
Was so dusty though, especially the rally section.


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pics  brings back good memories !!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Ever considered going Blad? H4D perhaps?
> 
> The D3x and D3s are superb, nikon make some reasonable primes too but the beauty is the FX bodies deal with manual lenses beautifully. Set them up as a "non-cpu" lens in the menu and they are lovely.
> 
> ...


I have considered Hasselblad, but it's too big and unhandy for walking around. D3s(or D3x as you said) with say a few Zeiss lenses would be quite useful. AF is fast and handy though, and when used in conjunction with manual override, it can deliver fine results. In some way it would be a shame to just buy a load of manual Zeiss lenses with a FF Nikon. It's tough to decide. It would be easier if they would just make one system that answered all of our prayers 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> OMG these shots are amazing! Put my 2000 odd to shame! But Im still learning :lol:
> 
> What sort of things did you do in post processing to mkae them look so sharp and contrasty? Please dont tell me its from camera as is!!! :lol:


A large amount of it is curves / levels adjustment thats all. I have a custom preset in lightroom thats a saved version of my favourite levels / curve tweak and I usually apply that to see how it looks, sometimes I leave it on sometimes i don't as it doesn't suit the pic.

In fairness a lot are straight out of camera but bear in mind I took over 700 shots, whittled those down to about 250 then ended up with only about 97 on Flickr. Thats sometimes one of the best improvement processes you can do, looking at the ones you flag as "rejected" and working out why they didn't work.
The D700 having 3d focus tracking helps, as does the really bright viewfinder of a FF cam, I managed to shoot all day, enjoy the fantastic hospitality of the GRRC and have a laugh too, made for a fun day out I can tell you!!:thumb:


----------



## ToddyE46 (Jul 24, 2009)

Cracking set of pics there mate! Good array of content.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome sets of snaps mate!!!!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Great shots and as said above nice DOF shots and some great pans need to practice more to achieve this level of pic :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> A large amount of it is curves / levels adjustment thats all. I have a custom preset in lightroom thats a saved version of my favourite levels / curve tweak and I usually apply that to see how it looks, sometimes I leave it on sometimes i don't as it doesn't suit the pic.
> 
> In fairness a lot are straight out of camera but bear in mind I took over 700 shots, whittled those down to about 250 then ended up with only about 97 on Flickr. Thats sometimes one of the best improvement processes you can do, looking at the ones you flag as "rejected" and working out why they didn't work.
> The D700 having 3d focus tracking helps, as does the really bright viewfinder of a FF cam, I managed to shoot all day, enjoy the fantastic hospitality of the GRRC and have a laugh too, made for a fun day out I can tell you!!:thumb:


I kinda wish I went for a Nikon over my canon now a the 3D tracking feature looked really good but canon (at the time) was cheaper so went for it instead.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> I kinda wish I went for a Nikon over my canon now a the 3D tracking feature looked really good but canon (at the time) was cheaper so went for it instead.


Would you believe its actually sometimes easier to use a fixed AF point on the really fast moving stuff when panning, the 3-d is excellent up to about 60mph but some of those F1 and nascar cars were shifting!!!!:thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Dubnut71 - Im looking at getting a Nikon D5000, seems a nice camera and a good one to start with on DSLR, what you think?

How do you go about getting those DOF shots, is it with the f settings? Ive always loved those kind of shots, so much more classy than the 'everything in focus' from the point and shoot cameras.

Any advice/help greatly appreciated.

Ben

PS Great shots by the way.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

HornetSting said:


> Dubnut71 - Im looking at getting a Nikon D5000, seems a nice camera and a good one to start with on DSLR, what you think?
> 
> How do you go about getting those DOF shots, is it with the f settings? Ive always loved those kind of shots, so much more classy than the 'everything in focus' from the point and shoot cameras.
> 
> ...


D5000 is a great camera, I started with a D80 and the sold it to Clarke on here, he's producing some belters of shots with it too!!

As with a lot of things, good spec glass helps with the shallow depth of field. I use one of these:

And one of these 

Ok its expensive when you add the cost of the D700 body but its worth it for the results.
Try shopping around for a second hand sigma f2.8 on talk photography or ebay and you'll be in the right ball park with the D5000 I reckon.

HTH


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Would you believe its actually sometimes easier to use a fixed AF point on the really fast moving stuff when panning, the 3-d is excellent up to about 60mph but some of those F1 and nascar cars were shifting!!!!:thumb:


This is true....I loed the burnouts they did at the top of the hill. The smell was great :lol:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thanks mate, thats some pure money on those lenses. 

I feel good about the D5000 and gets good reviews (90%) in 'what digital camera' and in the area of cost and spec that I would like and be good for a few years yet. 

I will have a look at that site you mention. I also have a photography course (through a disability charity) starting in September so wanted something decent to start on it with. The best price ive found so far is £460 from simplyelectronics. I was tempted to get one of those 'dummies' books as they do a specific one for this camera, so I thought that it would be a good hand in the right direction. Im quite excited about getting back into it, ive always had a pretty good eye for a picture, so heres hoping.

Thanks for the help.

Ben


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Like those piccies G :thumb:

Speak Soon

Johnny


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely work. What camera/lens?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

ryand said:


> Lovely work. What camera/lens?


D700 and a 70-200 f2.8 VR mate.:thumb:


----------

